# For Composers/Choreographers (A Ballet Inspiration)



## WardK228

Hello, I am new to the forum. I used to be a ballerina and studied art, creative writing, acting, and music. I joined the forum with a specific intention to share with you my ballet idea. I like to be a muse. You see, I cannot write it myself, so maybe someone out there will like the idea. The ballet is called, "The Ballerina." In the beginning we have a little girl who wishes she could grow up to become a ballerina. She has a music box with a pirouetting ballerina in it. She dreams about what it might be like to dance on her tippy toes. She wants to grow up to be perfectly graceful. So, the music sounds like a music box, and also like "The Swan," from Carnival of the Animals, especially when the little girl grows up to be a ballerina. She wears a pink tutu like the one on her music box. We see the little girl growing, taking classes, and lengthening and strengthening. Towards the end of the ballet, she is an old woman who has been a teacher. The old woman wears ballet slippers and dances with her memories: the little girl twirling around with her music box, dreaming; the full ballerina dancing en pointe and making a show; and her, a happy woman who feels that she has done a good, graceful job at life. In the end she plies and says, "I wished to be a ballerina, and became one. I wished to dance, and I could. I wished to be a beautiful work of art for the world, and I did, because I wished to be a ballerina, and will be always." The end.


----------



## Sissone

*For Composers/Choreographers/A Ballet Inspiration*

I think it is quite a good ballet idea,unfortunately I am not a composer or choreographer but also a former ballerina.


----------

